# My Loft



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

My Loft with Birds outside..............


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You don't want to add vents from the bottom front (just like the starter loft from Redroseloft.com)? I think with that there is a better air circulation because it can have like a chimney effect. It sucks in fresh, cold air from the bottom and the warm, stale air gets out from the top.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have vents on the botom of the loft, in the floor....................


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Got it! That is good then.

Those birds look really relax in that loft.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Mader thats a really nice looking loft.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

It's an 8' X 4'


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice loft! Birds look happy. Are you going to paint?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, have to paint it yet. Going to paint it the same color as my garage in the background. maybe I'll even put 2 vents in on the front, under the aviary along the floor............. have alot of ideas what I want to do to it yet. Just picked up a young White homing pigeon Friday, came from a really good pair of Birds. the mom was a Checkerd & the dad was all white with red saddle on the wings. The Mother always throws 1-pure white no mater who she paired with. So, I'm hoping this youngster is a male, I have an extra Female here that needs a mate.


----------

